# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 Vaico Front Upper Control Arm Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

In as few as 50,000 miles, the control arms on the front of your vehicle can begin to creak, groan, and cause your vehicle to feel less stable and make handling less precise.

At highway speeds, your vehicle may even wander from side to side, compromising the car's safety.

The Vaico Front Upper Control Arm Kit includes each part required for a thorough refresh - each control arm comes with factory installed ball joints and bushings, making installation infinitely more simple.


*Take back control*
*
Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (2000-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

